# Greenbush Gets The Green Light



## AlanB (Sep 22, 2003)

> The Greenbush commuter rail project, delayed seven months because of permitting and cost concerns, has been revived with a new target completion date of early 2006.
> State transportation officials said Monday that a stop-work order issued in February has been lifted after a review showed that the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority would be unable to recover the $100 million already spent on the rail project.


The full story from Boston.com.

Amfleet, does this get the T any closer to you?


----------



## Amfleet (Sep 22, 2003)

Nope  The Greenbush area is actually north of the Plymouth/Kingston line. The Cape Cod transportation board actually just voted recently not to put money towards any new commuter rail service. The money is now going to fix worn out roads and alleviate congestion that builds up from summer vacation traffic. If you ever have been in the Cape area, you know what I mean. Many locals are quite upset about this as so much money was spent to build a Regional Transportation Center in downtown Hyannis right next to the existing tracks which host a tourist railroad.

There was some talk about extending the Middleborough/Lakeville MBTA line to Buzzards Bay (not on the Cape, but just on the other side of the canal), but again governor Romney is putting more and more money into the roads. I certainly hope rail service returns to the Cape. I remember when I was bout 9 years old and Amtrak's Cape Codder use to come down on the weekends. My dad would take me down to the canal to watch it go by. Ahh, the memories.

Here's a little map I drew up that may help you visualize the various projects.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 22, 2003)

Amfleet,

I see, and it really is further away than the existing lines. Thanks for that map, it was a really nice effort and it does make things clear.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that maybe one day they'll send a train back to visit with you.


----------

